# Montar en bicicleta es dificil



## polomeque6

Tengo una duda al traducir una oración. 

.. pero montar en bicicleta es difícil. -- ¿... aber das Fahrrad fahren ist schwer?

¿Estaría bien? Gracias


----------



## Sidjanga

polomeque6 said:


> Tengo una duda al traducir una oración.
> 
> .. pero montar en bicicleta es difícil. -- ¿... aber das Fahrrad fahren ist schwer?
> 
> ¿Estaría bien? Gracias


Bueno, alguito de contexto sería de ayuda también aquí.

Así a secas, dejaría fuera _das _y me limitaría a _...aber Fahrrad fahren ist schwer_, lo que vendría a significar _*andar *en bicicleta_.

Por otro lado, si no estoy muy equivocada, _*montar *en bicicleta_ puede -además de _andar en bici/avanzar con ella_- referirse también al mero acto de subirse a ella antes de efectivamente ponerse en marcha. 
En este último caso, el equivalente en alemán sería _aufs Fahrrad steigen_, o, en tu caso particular, ..._aber aufs Fahrrad steigen ist schwer_ [y lo cual, huelga el comentario, es de hecho la parte más exigente del ejercicio].

Bueno, espero te ayude.

Saludos


----------



## Breogan

Sigianga said:


> ...
> 
> Por otro lado, si no estoy muy equivocada, _*montar *en bicicleta_ puede -además de _andar en bici/avanzar con ella_- referirse también al mero acto de subirse a ella antes de efectivamente ponerse en marcha.
> ...



Totalmente correcta tu consideración.


----------



## Valencian

Se podria decir tambien

Aber Radfahren ist echt kompliziert


----------



## Sidjanga

Valencian said:


> Se podria decir tambien
> 
> Aber Radfahren ist echt kompliziert


Dependiendo del *contexto*, capaz que sí.

De todas formas sería una traducción más libre y un lenguaje más bien coloquial.


----------



## pickypuck

Cuando leo u oigo "montar en bici" la idea que viene a mi mente es la de la bici en movimiento. Para "el mero acto de subirse en ella" yo utilizaría precisamente el verbo "subirse" (steigen), o bien añadir -se a montar (subirse a la bici / en una bici es difícil; montarse en la bici / en una bici es difícil). Es mi apreciación.

Grüße.


----------

